# Canon Rebel XSi error 99



## JClishe (May 28, 2009)

I was shooting yesterday and out of the blue I got a "memory card not formatted" error when trying to take my next shot. I had just taken a shot about 30 seconds prior so I was confused why this would come up.

Since I had only taken about 5 shots, all landscapes, I just formatted the card with the camera and re-took the shots I had just taken, and kept on shooting.

About 10 minutes after that I got an error 99. The camera said to turn it off and back on, and then replace the battery if that didn't work. So I cycled the power and the error went away, and it has been fine since.

Is this something that I need to worry about? The camera is only 2 weeks old.


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2009)

Error 99 is a catch all because they hey have no idea what happened.

Have a look at the cpu contacts on the lens you were using and the contact counterpoints on the camera body and make sure they are clean and free of debris.

Most times the error won't recur. If it does you'll have to send the camera in for evaluation.


----------



## SeventySix (Oct 29, 2009)

I was wondering about this as well, my friends looking into a rebel, i shoot a 50D, but hes just wanting to start photo, i recommended a even lower status of camera, but hes intent on a rebel so yeah.


----------



## kayliana (Oct 29, 2009)

I had this happen on my Canon XSI as well.  However, I went home and realized that there was music on the card.  I don't know if that causes a problem or not?


----------

